# Email vs e-mail



## geppa81

Trattasi di testo formale quindi non voglio sbagliare. 
Io uso indistivamente entrambe le forme ma credo che quella piu' corretta sia e-mail. Inoltre, io la uso al femminile ma ho sentito diversa gente, soprattutto al nord Italia che dice un email o addirittura un mail.
Aspetto opinioni e delucidazioni.
Grazie mille


----------



## furs

Anche secondo me la forma corretta e' 'e-mail'. Tuttavia ti confermo che molti italiani dicono e scrivono 'una mail' (femminile, di solito). Ma non e' detto che solo perche' molti sbagliano, si debba adottare una forma sbagliata....
Comunque, se il testo e' formale, allora forse dovresti dire 'un messaggio di posta elettronica'.


----------



## Salegrosso

Confermo, _e-mail_ e' meglio che _email._ 
_Posta_ _elettronica_ e' elegante, ma come'e' la frase per intero? 

(I miei apostrofi sostituiscono gli accenti).


----------



## geppa81

Grazie ad entrambi. Meta' del problema e' risolto.
Ma voi usereste il maschile o il femminile? A me verrebbe da dire femminile, ma non e' detto che sia giusto...
La frase e' molto comune (e la ricerca su google non mi ha dato risposte univoche): 

_Per disdire l'iscrizione, pregasi inviare un'e-mail a xxxxxxxxxxx@xxxxxxxxx.xxx con la parola "disdire" in oggetto. _

PS
Non e' che date un'occhiata al mio thread *Entry level* nel forum Italian-English. Ho il cervello in fiamme!

Grazie mille davvero


----------



## Salegrosso

Io scriverei:
Per disdire l'iscrizione, si prega di inviare una e-mail a xxx@xxx.xx con la parola "disdire" in Oggetto.

Ciao!
Salegrosso.


----------



## furs

Sono d'accordo con salegrosso. Ho suggerito 'messaggio di posta elettronica' perche' volevi un registro formale, ma io pensavo fosse una relazione o qualcosa del genere.  In ogni caso (anche se anche a me di primo acchito verrebbe femminile) dovrebbe essere maschile, perche' e' sottinteso comunque un messaggio (maschile).


----------



## geppa81

Grazie a tutti. Mi accingo a fare le dovute correzioni.
@ furs. Il testo e' formale. Si tratta di una mail  d'affari cumulativa a dei clienti importanti e poi ovviamente ai piedi del testo devo aggiungere questa frase piu' la solita "pizza" sulla privacy.


----------



## bubu7

Ciao, geppa81. 
Guardati quest'interessante risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca e anche quest'altra.

Dall'ultima traggo la seguente citazione:



> _e-mail continua ad avere un genere oscillante in italiano, spiegabile forse con la doppia possibilità di interpretazione, posta elettronica nel qual caso è femminile (sembra essere la forma più diffusa) o messaggio elettronico e allora diventa maschile._


----------



## geppa81

Innanzi tutto grazie! Ho letto con piacere gli articoli dell'Accademia della Crusca.
Devo rettificare una richiesta che vi ho fatto.
Ho chiesto aiuto per il thread *entry level *ma in realta' volevo chiedervi di dare un'occhiata al thread *insight* for inserito in Italiano-Inglese.
Scusatemi, sono totalmente fusa...
Ne penso una e ne faccio un'altra.
Se riusciste ad illuminarmi in qualche modo, ve ne sarei infinitamente grata!


----------



## SunDraw

Personalmente in passato, volendo usarlo, scrivevo "e-mail" perché mi pareva termine più rigoroso, ma sto pian piano passando ad "email" perché ormai sufficientemente significativo, dignitoso, definito, come parola, integrale.

L'email l'ho sempre _vista_ al femminile, in quanto "lettera", avendone il _carattere_ (per quanto io non abbia mai _scritto_ "lettera elettronica").
(A differenza ad esempio del maschile SMS, cui non riservo dubbi sul carattere di messaggio, anzi messaggino).


----------



## SunDraw

In realtà "e-mail" viene comunemente usato in italiano anche in luogo di "_indirizzo_ di posta elettronica".
In: "dare l'e-mail" "questa è la e-mail di qualcuno" ecc., significa appunto solo questo.

In quest'accezione, io personalmente continuo a scriverlo sempre con il trattino. (E ancora al femminile).
Salvo, informalmente, talora inventarmi tranquillamente un "e-indirizzo": "eccoti il mio e-indirizzo"...


----------



## xeneize

Io scrivo, anche ai prof., _una mail_, o, a volte, _un mail_.
Anche _un'e-mail_, comunque, ma più raramente. Un_ email_, sinceramente, non l'ho mai scritto, credo.
Non penso ci sia un genere più o meno corretto, dipende dall'uso, ovviamente, se si afferma uno dei due generi diventa quello "corretto", diciamo...Ma non certo per esserlo in sé, quanto per essere più comune.
Comunque, è maggioritario il femminile, ma si trova anche il maschile.
In spagnolo è maschile.
Ah, dico anche "dammi il mail/la mail", e ovviamente si intende l'indirizzo.
In tutte le lingue che mi vengono in mente c'è la corrispondenza tra _mail_ _indirizzo_ e _mail testo_, comunque, a cominciare dall'inglese, non è certo un uso unicamente italiano.
Ciao


----------



## Cristina.

A me una toscana mi ha corretto quando ho detto una mail e mi ha detto 'un mail'  separando con enfasi le 2 parole.


----------



## Judiths

Cristina. said:


> A me una toscana mi ha corretto quando ho detto una mail e mi ha detto 'un mail' separando con enfasi le 2 parole.


Io abito in Toscana e qui si dice una mail non ho mai sentito dire un mail...


----------



## xeneize

Ci possono essere variazioni anche nella stessa regione e anche nello stesso paese...
In Toscana poi, mi pare che siano numerose le differenze tra una parte e l'altra della regione.

Chau


----------



## sabrinita85

Io uso sempre il femminile.

*"Dammi il mail" / *"Ho un mail che parla di..." mi sanno molto a straniero.


----------



## gabrigabri

sabrinita85 said:


> Io uso sempre il femminile.
> 
> *"Dammi il mail" / *"Ho un mail che parla di..." mi sanno molto *a* straniero.




Sì, anche io uso sempre e solo il femminile!

La email, la mail= LA postA elettronicA.

Mi sanno molto A straniero?
si può dire anche così?
Io dico "sapere di".

La zuppa sa di pesce.

tu dici: 
la zuppa sa a pesce???????


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Mi sanno molto A straniero?
> si può dire anche così?
> Io dico "sapere di".
> 
> La zuppa sa di pesce.
> 
> tu dici:
> la zuppa sa a pesce???????


No, anche io dico "la zuppa sa di pesce. Gnam, gnam".
Però ho usato "mi sanno" come uso "mi sa che piove".

Aiuto. Ho bisogno di riscontri. Forse "mi sanno a ..." è un calco dallo spagnolo. Ultimamente faccio molta fatica con l'italiano.


----------



## xeneize

Siamo fuori tema, ma può darsi che sia un calco, visto che anch'io lo uso, se ti può consolare... oppure no: ora che ci penso qua si direbbe: "mi sa a straniero", però "la zuppa sa di pesce".
Almeno qua, dipende, si dicono entrambi.

Tornando al tema, _mail_ è maschile in spagnolo (_correo_ electrónico).
In italiano è la _posta_, però se è visto come un messaggio, diventerebbe maschile...
In ogni caso, alcune volte i termini tradotti non prendono il genere che sarebbe più logico.
Vedi _web_.
È _una_ _rete_. Infatti in spagnolo è femminile (_la red_, _la web_,_ la internet _(quest'ultima parola è ambigua, però, si usa anche al maschile, dipende dalle zone).
In italiano, di solito è maschile (_il web_ sempre, _l'internet _non si capisce bene, neppure dicendo _l'internet veloce_ si capisce, però di solito è maschile, anche se non ci sono molte occasioni per verificarlo, perchè suppongo che pochi diranno _l'internet bello_ o cose simili).
Sia in italiano che in spagnolo, inoltre, generalmente internet va senza articolo....però, per _web_, traduzione di _rete_,non c'è logica.
Perchè volerla a tutti i costi per _mail_, allora?...
Se in qualche zona si dice _un mail_, non è mica scorretto, non più di quanto lo sia _il web_.
In inglese, ovviamente, son senza genere entrambi, quindi a uno che sa solo inglese non penso che dire _un mail_ sembri straniero più di tanto...
Se a te ti sa a straniero, penso che sia perchè lo colleghi allo spagnolo, o sbaglio?....
Chau


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> In inglese, ovviamente, son senza genere entrambi, quindi a uno che sa solo inglese non penso che dire _un mail_ sembri straniero più di tanto...
> Se a te ti sa a straniero, penso che sia perchè lo colleghi allo spagnolo, o sbaglio?....
> Chau


Sì, sarà che lo collego allo spagnolo, ma è anche perché io non l'ho sentito mai "un mail".


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Discussione divisa da qui:  	 	  	  		 		 			 			 			 			 			 			 			Posta elettronica - E-mail


Ciao Broca,

direi che basti dire: "Oh Broca, appena combino ti mando quella mail con l'allegato in questione!" oppure se parli di allegati importanti...." ti mando subito la mail con il pdf".

Saluti


----------



## Aloha

Il problema del genere è anche molto esteso, a mio avviso, a causa del troncamento:

UNA e-mail -> un'e-mail (suona uguale ad "una mail" e quindi si confonde). Ma si parla di un "messaggio eletronico". 

E-mail (messaggio elettronico)- "Ti mando un e-mail" oppure "Ti mando un'e-mail"?


----------



## tastieranera

Aloha said:


> Il problema del genere è anche molto esteso, a mio avviso, a causa del troncamento:
> 
> UNA e-mail -> un'e-mail (suona uguale ad "una mail" e quindi si confonde). Ma si parla di un "messaggio eletronico".
> 
> E-mail (messaggio elettronico)- "Ti mando un e-mail" oppure "Ti mando un'e-mail"?


Aloha, Aloha!
posso solo dirti la mia esperienza: lavoro con i messaggi di posta elettronica da più di 15 anni, quando la posta elettronica era usata solo all'interno di aziende internazionali e in Italia la conoscevano solo gli addetti ai lavori. Parlando con miei colleghi italiani di allora si diceva sempre un e-mail (MASCHILE, perché forma breve di MESSAGGIO di posta elettronica).
Poi l'uso si è ampliato e diffuso e oggi come oggi noto che un'e-mail (FEMMINILE, derivata da UNA posta elettronica, che è sbagliato, POSTA è "uncountable" in italiano!!!) è diventata la forma di uso comune, nel parlato ma anche in alcune applicazioni di posta elettronica. 
Secondo me è sbagliato e faccio anche fatica a scriverlo. Quando dico "un e-mail" mi rendo conto che io lo penso al maschile e l'interlocutore lo pensa al femminile.
Insomma, mi sono rassegnata, almeno per l'informale. Nel formale sparo giù un bel "messaggio di posta elettronica" e mi rincuoro!


----------



## Aloha

Condivido tutto ciò che hai scritto, tranne gli anni di esperienza nel settore!! hihi...complimenti!


----------



## reef

tastieranera said:


> Aloha, Aloha!
> posso solo dirti la mia esperienza: lavoro con i messaggi di posta elettronica da più di 15 anni, quando la posta elettronica era usata solo all'interno di aziende internazionali e in Italia la conoscevano solo gli addetti ai lavori. Parlando con miei colleghi italiani di allora si diceva sempre un e-mail (MASCHILE, perché forma breve di MESSAGGIO di posta elettronica).
> Poi l'uso si è ampliato e diffuso e oggi come oggi noto che un'e-mail (FEMMINILE, derivata da UNA posta elettronica, che è sbagliato, POSTA è "uncountable" in italiano!!!) è diventata la forma di uso comune, nel parlato ma anche in alcune applicazioni di posta elettronica.
> Secondo me è sbagliato e faccio anche fatica a scriverlo. Quando dico "un e-mail" mi rendo conto che io lo penso al maschile e l'interlocutore lo pensa al femminile.
> Insomma, mi sono rassegnata, almeno per l'informale. Nel formale sparo giù un bel "messaggio di posta elettronica" e mi rincuoro!


Interessantissima storia, tastieranera!
So che spesso alle parole inglesi trapiantate nel vocabolario italiano vengono attribuiti i generi a casaccio. Però, a rigor di logica, se "e-mail" è un nome femminile in inglese, è giusto che in italiano gli si anteponga un articolo femminile! A prescindere dal fatto che nella traduzione italiana più esatta si usi un nome maschile (messaggio di...), che ovviamente richiede un articolo maschile.


----------



## tastieranera

reef said:


> Interessantissima storia, tastieranera!
> So che spesso alle parole inglesi trapiantate nel vocabolario italiano vengono attribuiti i generi a casaccio. Però, a rigor di logica, se "e-mail" è un nome femminile in inglese, è giusto che in italiano gli si anteponga un articolo femminile! A prescindere dal fatto che nella traduzione italiana più esatta si usi un nome maschile (messaggio di...), che ovviamente richiede un articolo maschile.


 
Hmm, mi sfugge qualcosa: perché dici che e-mail è un nome femminile in inglese?


----------



## reef

tastieranera said:


> Hmm, mi sfugge qualcosa: perché dici che e-mail è un nome femminile in inglese?


Hai ragione, ho fatto un'assunzione affrettata! In effetti non so di che genere sia!
Va a finire che ho pensato mail=lettera=femminile, ricadendo nello stesso errore che ti attribuivo!


----------

